# tbt peeves



## Llust (May 26, 2016)

im assuming everyone has one or even a few annoying things that they come across while on tbt. for me, it would have to be the double/merged posts and getting a notification after every bell transaction. it's rather annoying, im hoping we get the option to disable it sometime


----------



## Heyden (May 26, 2016)

post like notifications can't be disabled :/


----------



## Zane (May 26, 2016)

Heyden said:


> post like notifications can't be disabled :/



i thought they could b? did you try here http://www.belltreeforums.com/thanks.php?do=profile&action=options (i'm not sure tho since i never tried turning them off myself)


----------



## focus (May 26, 2016)

the fact that i dont get a notification when someone replies to me w a quote :/ and double posts of course


----------



## Aali (May 26, 2016)

When people don't read through your shop/selling thread
Like if I say "please do not pm me offers" I will get a few people who will 


That and I hate when I post asking a someone a question or something (like if someone is selling a collectable and asks for offers) I'll post and then a little while later they bump the thread and don't reply to me 
Like really? I know you saw it. If you don't want it just say no thanks


----------



## Dinosaurz (May 26, 2016)

Mods giving me warnings (justin i know u gave me that one yesterday)
Getting banned all the time (thx jeremy)
and the infractions taking away all my tbt
(thx everyone)


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 26, 2016)

Aali said:


> When people don't read through your shop/selling thread
> Like if I say "please do not pm me offers" I will get a few people who will



this a billion times over

I'm pretty sure whenever it hits a point I just start telling these people off or ignoring their posts with no qualms whatsoever. if you aren't going to take the time to read what I've clearly outlined at the very top, then I'm not going to give you much of my time ether


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2016)

Warnings, for post qualities. Some I understand but tbh they spend too much time on them.
People who drive up the prize on collectibles when they aren't *that* uncommon. And just scalper in general.


Also yeah I wish we had some ping/quote system for replies but yeah that's a minor.


----------



## jiny (May 26, 2016)

Zane said:


> i thought they could b? did you try here http://www.belltreeforums.com/thanks.php?do=profile&action=options (i'm not sure tho since i never tried turning them off myself)



u can. i disabled mine a long time ago


----------



## Taj (May 26, 2016)

StarryWolf said:


> Mods giving me warnings (justin i know u gave me that one yesterday)
> Getting banned all the time (thx jeremy)
> and the infractions taking away all my tbt
> (thx everyone)



Already? Also I hate Jeremy slightly less now


----------



## Javocado (May 26, 2016)

When I'm on mobile and I try to click on "New Posts" but I end up on ACWorld :-/


----------



## Nightmares (May 26, 2016)

Javocado said:


> When I'm on mobile and I try to click on "New Posts" but I end up on ACWorld :-/



Ahahhahaha same oh my gosh


----------



## Tensu (May 26, 2016)

focus said:


> the fact that i dont get a notification when someone replies to me w a quote :/ and double posts of course



Mods please consider this as an option at least!


----------



## Isabella (May 26, 2016)

i get just a little bit ticked off when people message me for my collectibles, even _begging_ for them. just because i'm not as active as before doesn't mean i'm just gonna give all my crap away for free. i always end up being active at some point anyway, would rather keep them in case something really good shows up in the marketplace someday.


----------



## ZetaFunction (May 26, 2016)

When people quote you in a thread and you aren't aware of it until you stumble upon it a week later

When you make something crystal clear in your buying/selling/trading thread and people go ahead and don't even read it like it wasn't even there

And when people overprice collectibles and inflate them just for lulz.  Like.... if you want a little profit that's fine but 10k-20k for a pixel square is outrageous, considering most aren't that rare anyways


----------



## Zane (May 26, 2016)

"why isn't this locked yet/looks like this thread is getting closed soon/so how long until this thread gets locked? xDD"

when ppl are constantly asking when the next event is / want a new collectible for every day of the year

people who enter giveaways but don't read the rules


----------



## PeeBraiin (May 27, 2016)

StarryWolf said:


> Mods giving me warnings (justin i know u gave me that one yesterday)
> Getting banned all the time (thx jeremy)
> and the infractions taking away all my tbt
> (thx everyone)



Me too buddy


----------



## Bowie (May 27, 2016)

When there's a posting glitch and it posts twice.


----------



## Llust (May 27, 2016)

the petitions are pretty annoying too


----------



## Nightmares (May 27, 2016)

Honestly, some of the members annoy me a lot lmaoo


----------



## jiny (May 27, 2016)

when people make pointless threads


----------



## Aali (May 27, 2016)

kianli said:


> when people make pointless threads



Pepsi vs Coke! Kids vs Adults! Pokemon Sun vs Pokemon Moon! Beer vs wine! Boys vs Girls! Red apples vs Green apples!

.------.


----------



## Nightmares (May 27, 2016)

Everyone liking each others stupid posts xD

Sure fine, mine included xD


----------



## Dim (May 27, 2016)

People constantly bragging about getting banned/into trouble by staff


----------



## Dinosaurz (May 27, 2016)

Nox said:


> People constantly bragging about getting banned/into trouble by staff



bish please i take pride in it



Spoiler



i mean what else am i gonna do
its not even something to be proud of but i cbf


----------



## brownboy102 (May 28, 2016)

StarryWolf said:


> bish please i take pride in it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You could start by reading the rules


----------



## Dinosaurz (May 28, 2016)

Sparro said:


> You could start by reading the rules



I do but have you seen mod logic?
its the stupidest thing, ever.


----------



## Corrie (May 28, 2016)

When some artists know they create good art so they act like they are the best and treat everyone like garbage when replying to them.


----------



## Aali (May 28, 2016)

StarryWolf said:


> I do but have you seen mod logic?
> its the stupidest thing, ever.



Really? Would you care to explain?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Corrie said:


> When some artists know they create good art so they act like they are the best and treat everyone like garbage when replying to them.



Really? Wow, pretty much every artist I've seen on here has been pretty humble about their skills


----------



## Dinosaurz (May 28, 2016)

Aali said:


> Really? Would you care to explain?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Well they gave me a warning for saying the "A" word with - in it but there was a bunch of posts with obvious sexual content and they did nothing.
#modlogic


----------



## pochii (May 28, 2016)

Post glitches are very, very, VERY annoying.


----------



## Corrie (May 28, 2016)

Site lag is really annoying.


----------



## Trip (May 29, 2016)

People who don't follow the rule of bumping every 4 hours really get on my nerves.


----------



## Invisible again (May 29, 2016)

Post glitches, and rude/ignorant members.


----------



## Llust (May 29, 2016)

StarryWolf said:


> Well they gave me a warning for saying the "A" word with - in it but there was a bunch of posts with obvious sexual content and they did nothing.
> #modlogic



well i dont blame them for wanting to prevent and clear up spam


----------



## Dinosaurz (May 29, 2016)

iPhone said:


> well i dont blame them for wanting to prevent and clear up spam



what does that mean?


----------



## Mink777 (May 31, 2016)

The post merges are my least favorite thing.


----------



## Cascade (May 31, 2016)

yeah i hate post merges too


----------



## visibleghost (May 31, 2016)

the automatic censoring lmao

it's kinda funny tho whne ppl write names of anime or something (llike kuro****suji) and it gets automatically censored .......


----------



## himeki (May 31, 2016)

when you get a warning for minimodding, you're just trying to help.


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> when you get a warning for minimodding, you're just trying to help.



that rule is just stupid. like come on why are we even allowed to post about stuff then lel...


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 31, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> when you get a warning for minimodding, you're just trying to help.



Ikr! I just got one a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Jake (May 31, 2016)

If you want to help, use the report button, that's why it's there. Nine times out of ten you do more harm than good when you make a post trying to "help" in a situation that needs moderator attention - and often leads to the staff having to do more work than necessary, rather than if you were just to report it in the first place and move on - hence why the warning for mini modding exists.


----------



## himeki (May 31, 2016)

Jake. said:


> If you want to help, use the report button, that's why it's there. Nine times out of ten you do more harm than good when you make a post trying to "help" in a situation that needs moderator attention - and often leads to the staff having to do more work than necessary, rather than if you were just to report it in the first place and move on - hence why the warning for mini modding exists.



I usually report it and tell them because if its moved you don't get told about it


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2016)

Jake. said:


> If you want to help, use the report button, that's why it's there. Nine times out of ten you do more harm than good when you make a post trying to "help" in a situation that needs moderator attention - and often leads to the staff having to do more work than necessary, rather than if you were just to report it in the first place and move on - hence why the warning for mini modding exists.



I guess it depends on the situation, just sometimes they can be a bit nit-picky about it. Feels like a double morale if we are even allowed to post in those specific threads if the rule is very borderline.


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 31, 2016)

Jake. said:


> If you want to help, use the report button, that's why it's there. Nine times out of ten you do more harm than good when you make a post trying to "help" in a situation that needs moderator attention - and often leads to the staff having to do more work than necessary, rather than if you were just to report it in the first place and move on - hence why the warning for mini modding exists.



I forget the report button even exists I've never used it once.


----------



## Aali (May 31, 2016)

I've given up on the report button

I'll report if someone is breaking the rules and I report it the mods don't notice. 

If they did something wrong I'll just be like "hey, maybe not do that. K bye."


----------



## Feloreena (Jun 1, 2016)

The mini modding warning is stupid to me, and I also think it's annoying that you don't get a notification if someone quotes you in a thread. It's definitely something I miss from other forums I've used.


----------



## Dim (Jun 2, 2016)

Mod A: "Things are getting out of hand on that thread. Should we do something about these inappropriate posts?"
Mod B: "Nah, let's just sit here and wait for a member to report them."


----------



## debinoresu (Jun 2, 2016)

mods seemingly ignoring reports/drama? i feel like the majority of dramatic threads are on the top of the front page bc theyre flaming up with responses and nothing gets done for a surprising amount of time, even after i see many users say theyve given reports, so it isnt mods waiting for reports. i dont really get whats happening? you could say that every mod isnt online at that moment, but i feel like when a dramatic thread is still running for an hour a mod couldve at least checked in in that time. at that point, people feel they have no choice but to minimod or else it might happen again from the same user, and by the time mods come around they have plenty of minimodding warnings to give out. its like theyre waiting to gather up as many minimodding punishments as possible before doing something. handing out minimodding warnings feels a little unjust when its taken the actual mods hours to address an issue...

though i really dont like talking about the mods negatively bc i like them a lot, theyre all really cool people and i know they try their best, this is just something ive noticed after coming back from my hiatus. i do love the mods! i dont like when people get way too pissed at mods and needlessly aggressive towards them, like what happened w/ the restock fiasco. tbh it makes me think back to how leslie was treated in parks and rec sometimes lmao

also id reeeeeally really love a notification for quotes??? ive looked everywhere in my settings and id love to know if theres a way to turn on notifications for it, i swear to god there used to be quote notifications so idk why they were taken away if they did used to be here. i feel like theyre a standard socializing utensil. a lot of times someone will respond to me and ill completely miss it and i worry a lot that people think im rudely ignoring them or something but i just have no idea when someone quotes me???


----------



## Corrie (Jun 2, 2016)

Will you get minimodding warnings if you answer a site question for someone such as "what are tbt bells?" "Where do I post this?" Or is it strictly for saying things like "you know, you are gonna get banned for that" "There is already a thread for that." I'm not sure.


----------



## Seroja (Jun 2, 2016)

Corrie said:


> Will you get minimodding warnings if you answer a site question for someone such as "what are tbt bells?" "Where do I post this?" Or is it strictly for saying things like "you know, you are gonna get banned for that" "There is already a thread for that." I'm not sure.



Answering questions is not minimodding I should think. It's more of warning/reminding other members about something they shouldn't be doing I suppose.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jun 2, 2016)

Have you ever killed someone? (Nightmare's Cat)
Opinions on Abortion (ABORTION IS MURDER! YOU'RE STUPID, NO IT'S NOT! STICK A COATHANGER UP YE BUM!)
Harambe the Gorilla (SHOOT THAT PATHETIC, DUMB CHILD AND THEIR DUMB PARENTS!WHAT!? ANIMALS  ARE LESS IMPORTANT! NO! YES! NO! YES!)
Why do straight guys pick on gay guys? (THEY PICK ON ME! OTHER REASONS!? THEY PICKED ON HIM! THEY DIDN'T! THEY DID! THEY DIDN'T!)
How has your view on the LGBT+ community changed? (CISHET SCUM! CISPHOBIC COCKLEBERRY! ANGRY AT MY DANK MEMES BUT NOT AT MURDER AND DISCRIMINATION? LOL! YOU! NO, YOU! YOU! NO, YOU!)
What would you do if Donald Trumphet became president? (I'D MOVE LOL! EXPENSES, MOVEMENT, TIME!? I'D MOVE! NO! YES! NO!)

This bar two happened in a month. I swear this is what all the drama boils down to. Yes, no, yes, no but our loving squad adds a bunch of rude word in it.


----------



## Taelia (Jun 4, 2016)

Not having an extension to save me having to keep my post format on copy / paste all the time.  Hah.

But, no, in reality, I guess what annoys me most is the presumptuous community, and how hard I find it to connect to some people here.  I also feel really uncomfy letting most people over to my town because I used to have access to Homebrew a long time ago when it was available, and I used it to edit my map.  I didn't do anything but move buildings to places they can't actually be moved to.  Because of this, and because hacking your game is discouraged here, I'm afraid that people will assume any IGB I give them will be taken as hacked, even though I have actually been working extremely hard to get them through turnips and such.

So I guess it's just that people are quick to assume, and I feel incredibly judged, haha.


 I used to have another account here, but I didn't like the username so I've effectively closed that one down to move here permanently; don't be confused by my lack of posts or anything.


----------



## lolita.x (Jun 5, 2016)

earning bells can sometimes be quite a drag :|


----------



## Llust (Jun 6, 2016)

there were a few incidents when i bought collectibles from the shop- i lost the tbt i had, but didnt get what i bargained for. i contacted the staff about it, but they did nothing to help and never even stated why they couldnt or anything of the sort. i can see why, considering there was probably no evidence of it, but the situation was irritating as i lost around 500 tbt


----------



## Aali (Jun 6, 2016)

I hate when someone call me (and or others) children. Like 9 times outta 10 im older than that person


----------



## LethalLulu (Jun 6, 2016)

Aali said:


> I hate when someone call me (and or others) children. Like 9 times outta 10 im older than that person



This is really condescending.  I hate when people act condescending in general.


----------



## llamasity (Jun 7, 2016)

k sorry if you've seen all of the editing i've done to this what i mean is when people color their post and center them and make the font WAAYYYY too big and then put they're name on the bottom like i can see ur username to the left to the left (everything you own in a box to the left)


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 7, 2016)

yeah not to complain but how some posts get removed completely and how some that should probably be gone just get locked,, and some things that people here won't stop saying but mainly the double post thing i always double post especially on mobile and i hate it

+1 for the quote notification thing


----------



## Melchoir (Jun 7, 2016)

- not being able to see when someone quotes you on a thread
- post like notifications
- having a message every time you make a transaction
- people not leaving wifi ratings even when you leave them one


----------



## Jacob (Jun 7, 2016)

Melchoir said:


> - post like notifications



I haven't tried it out yet, but I think it's possible to turn them off:

http://www.belltreeforums.com/thanks.php?do=profile&action=options


----------



## Aali (Jun 7, 2016)

Jacob said:


> I haven't tried it out yet, but I think it's possible to turn them off:
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/thanks.php?do=profile&action=options



It is possible, I've done it and I love it so -cuss word- much

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also i hate that you can't click off that box that tells you your inbox is almost full. Yes I know it's almost full but I need to keep these pms for a bit quit bugging me about it


----------



## tae (Jun 7, 2016)

Aali said:


> It is possible, I've done it and I love it so -cuss word- much
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also i hate that you can't click off that box that tells you your inbox is almost full. Yes I know it's almost full but I need to keep these pms for a bit quit bugging me about it



you can store old messages you want to keep in a folder instead of in your inbox. you just need to make a new folder in your inbox settings and transfer them over.


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 7, 2016)

taesaek said:


> you can store old messages you want to keep in a folder instead of in your inbox. you just need to make a new folder in your inbox settings and transfer them over.



I never knew you could do this woah 

Thanks haha


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Jun 7, 2016)

-Not getting notfied when quoted
-People who spam 'inb4 lock' when there's like 1 bad post on the thread (s t o p)

that's it


----------



## Moonbrink (Jun 7, 2016)

I really don't like it when people change the font to be very tiny and/or make the font a very light color so I can't read it. I understand you're trying to be cute and all, but just please can you type in a bigger font?


----------



## Aali (Jun 7, 2016)

I hate that you can get warnings/infractions when 'minimodding' (never happened to me thankfully)

The mods tell us over and over "Just report it we'll take care of it!" When 99.9% they won't even notice the report.

It's so easier to say "Yo, maybe not do that? K thx m8." Which the mods don't want you to do

Ironic huh?


----------



## Seroja (Jun 7, 2016)

taesaek said:


> you can store old messages you want to keep in a folder instead of in your inbox. you just need to make a new folder in your inbox settings and transfer them over.



omg? thank you so much! I should have tried this earlier ):


----------



## LethalLulu (Jun 8, 2016)

Aali said:


> I hate that you can get warnings/infractions when 'minimodding' (never happened to me thankfully)
> 
> The mods tell us over and over "Just report it we'll take care of it!" When 99.9% they won't even notice the report.
> 
> ...



How long do you usually wait after you report?  It can usually take at minimum a few hours.


----------



## focus (Jun 8, 2016)

there needs to be a pixel count thing like i have no idea how big my signature is fgs


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 8, 2016)

focus said:


> there needs to be a pixel count thing like i have no idea how big my signature is fgs



>right click
>view image info


----------



## focus (Jun 8, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> >right click
> >view image info



yeah no i get that but what about when i add spoilers and stuff and it just leaves a massive space between lol


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 8, 2016)

focus said:


> yeah no i get that but what about when i add spoilers and stuff and it just leaves a massive space between lol



its still works exactly the same, you just have to now open the spoiler

staff doesn't really care about size dimensions of spoiled stuff from what I'm aware anyways though, so

worst to worst you could just screencap the entire sig and measure top to bottom via precision cropping


----------



## focus (Jun 8, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> its still works exactly the same, you just have to now open the spoiler
> 
> staff doesn't really care about size dimensions of spoiled stuff from what I'm aware anyways though, so
> 
> worst to worst you could just screencap the entire sig and measure top to bottom via precision cropping



no they dont care about the spoilers but u got me wrong lol i meant like the space between the spoiler and the gif in my sig oh well i guess next time i edit my signature i'll just go for it and hope for the best lol (bc as far as i know my signature should be just fine)


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 8, 2016)

focus said:


> no they dont care about the spoilers but u got me wrong lol i meant like the space between the spoiler and the gif in my sig oh well i guess next time i edit my signature i'll just go for it and hope for the best lol (bc as far as i know my signature should be just fine)



its 46 pixels tall checking, so just subtract that for future reference


----------



## Mints (Jun 8, 2016)

people who beg for stuff


----------



## Javocado (Jun 8, 2016)

Those times when you can't X out a banner. :/


----------



## Aali (Jun 8, 2016)

LethalLulu said:


> How long do you usually wait after you report?  It can usually take at minimum a few hours.



I mean like they never notice, like days later


----------



## focus (Jun 8, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> its 46 pixels tall checking, so just subtract that for future reference



oohh thank you!!


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 8, 2016)

Aali said:


> I hate that you can get warnings/infractions when 'minimodding' (never happened to me thankfully)
> 
> The mods tell us over and over "Just report it we'll take care of it!" When 99.9% they won't even notice the report.
> 
> ...



Every report is dealt with, and if no action is taken, it means one of the moderators determined that it didn't need attention, which is up to the staff, not the members. I don't understand why you applied to be a moderator if your opinion of the staff and the way we do things is so low.


----------



## Cory (Jun 8, 2016)

My pet peeve is people with low morale bringing the site down.


----------



## f11 (Jun 8, 2016)

When you're playing Mafia but no editing allowed


----------



## Koden (Jun 8, 2016)

my pet peeve is seeing people be super kind and sweet in threads and then finding them on another thread arguing and being rude  always a disappointment


----------



## Chrystina (Jun 8, 2016)

focus said:


> there needs to be a pixel count thing like i have no idea how big my signature is fgs



you can get a browser add on that measures the size of your sig.

this is yours btw


Spoiler











so 304px


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 8, 2016)

Jeremy said:


> I don't understand why you applied to be a moderator if your opinion of the staff and the way we do things is so low.



But that just makes it even more understandable.

"they're not doing this right. surely I could do better. give me a chance and I'll prove it"

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chrystina said:


> you can get a browser add on that measures the size of your sig.
> 
> this is yours btw
> 
> ...



p sure the bottom of the sig (at least as far as sizing rules are concerned) would be right where the image/text/whatever the lowest inputted thing is ends

and I got 295 checking with that in mind myself

also there seems to be a top buffer for all sigs of around 10-20ish pixels too so....


----------



## Irelia (Jun 8, 2016)

has anyone mentioned the small pink text everyone used to use
or the people who thought that text was "kawaii"


----------



## Chicha (Jun 9, 2016)

When you're trying to sell stuff and agree on a time to open your gates/visit someone and the other person goes MIA. And then they message you days later asking if you still have the stuff. Like I get things come up, it happens to all of us but it's really rude to make others wait for you for hours after they say they'll be right over. If you change your mind, just say so so I can sell it to the next person that's interested. Please respect people's time they make. Nothing annoys me more than that honestly.


----------



## Moonbrink (Jun 9, 2016)

When a shop says "open" but the person isn't online


----------



## Aali (Jun 10, 2016)

Moonbrink said:


> When a shop says "open" but the person isn't online



They're on invisible mode. 

If it says open but they seem offline they are invisible and let you know they are on

Or they just don't update it


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2016)

Jeremy said:


> Every report is dealt with, and if no action is taken, it means one of the moderators determined that it didn't need attention, which is up to the staff, not the members. I don't understand why you applied to be a moderator if your opinion of the staff and the way we do things is so low.



I think it's rather the ambivalent take on most stuff, like mini-modding and writing "too little" is way too much sneered on rather than actual trolls or alts that might be seen as more "allowed" than those above in general.


----------

